# Can anyone tell me what's up with my elodea?



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Below is a picture of my elodea in my 50g planted tank. It seems to be growing what look like roots from it's stems and I've got no idea why. This isn't the only bunch of it that's doing it either. there is one growing a much longer root looking thing from higher up the stem. What should I do with them? Let them grow or cut them off?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Pretty normal for elodea. It likes to anchor itself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Yep, elodea grows roots. All of the elodea in my pond is growing roots.....completely normal.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

There are a number of stem plants that do this. I've found no harm in trimming the new roots off if you don't like the look of them. I've also noticed that aquariums with higher levels of lighting tend to have less superfluous root growth. I've not seen in writing that this is a cause and effect scenario, but it's soemthing I've noticed in observing numerous tanks. Especially with Elodea requiring fairly high levels of light to thrive and root properly, the lighting on your aquarium may be a contributing factor to this growth.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I know my light is a problem. I'm still waiting for my ex to make me a light hood which I have a proper spectrum aquarium fluoro for. He's a selfish person so I don't expect to get it any time soon.. I've been waiting 2 months now but he seems to think making cupboards for the garage in a house he's only just moved into is more important *rolls eyes* I'm actually starting to get really annoyed with him, my plants are dying, which I've informed him about, and as we all know they aren't cheap, especially the amazon sword I have, but he doesn't seem to care!!! ARRGG oh well I might just have to buy a hood for my tank...don't know where I'm going to get the money for that though.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Usually once you put the "ex" in front of whatever relationship the person is to you, you won't be seeing much from that person. I hope he comes through for you though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

You can probably even build one yourself if you are interested in doing a little DIY work. There are a lot of instructions on creating DIY canopies. I'll try to find a couple of the sites I've been looking at for you.


----------

